
Fake News Could Lead to Real War - howard941
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2019/07/05/fake-news-real-war-227272
======
simonblack
War planning takes years, not weeks.

Several years ago, I predicted that the US could not delay a major war with
China any later than by Spring-Summer 2020 or else it would risk defeat.

The news reports over the 30-odd months since then have not altered my
opinion. If anything, I feel that my estimated timeline is still on track and
that we are now less than 12 months away from that war.

------
mhkl
I agree with the warnings in the article and the statement that after talking
to officials the author believes that Iran was indeed behind the tanker
attacks is incredible: only hard evidence is credible.

